# mice in wood pile



## ATVriderINmass (Jan 21, 2008)

I dont have mice in my wood pile but everyone is saying that if you stack the wood next to your house you will have mice. My wood pile is about a foot away from my mobile home stacked all the way down the side..is there any way to keep the mice away ? wife is getting nervous and ready to jump up on a chair...lol


----------



## lotust (Jan 21, 2008)

FJLayes625 said:
			
		

> I dont have mice in my wood pile but everyone is saying that if you stack the wood next to your house you will have mice. My wood pile is about a foot away from my mobile home stacked all the way down the side..is there any way to keep the mice away ? wife is getting nervous and ready to jump up on a chair...lol




Poison bait?


----------



## ATVriderINmass (Jan 21, 2008)

do you use it in  your pile?  i heard that ya can use decon and put pieces of it in different spots in your pile...


----------



## johnsopi (Jan 21, 2008)

My dog hunts mice in the wood pile. The kids call him a wood fox. He think is is too.


----------



## glassmanjpf (Jan 21, 2008)

Indoor / outdoor cat should solve the problem.


----------



## swestall (Jan 21, 2008)

One cat, several inside/outside poison blocks: no mice.


----------



## lotust (Jan 21, 2008)

FJLayes625 said:
			
		

> do you use it in  your pile?  i heard that ya can use decon and put pieces of it in different spots in your pile...



I really dont have much of a pile yet.    Im new to this whole thing.


----------



## Bones (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm 5 months old and caught this a couple of days ago....


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 21, 2008)

swestall said:
			
		

> One cat, several inside/outside poison blocks: no mice.



One cat+several inside/outside poison bocks = 1 very dead cat! Do the math!


----------



## Beanscoot (Jan 21, 2008)

I've had a couple cats over the years and occasionally put out rat poison but never thought that the cat would eat it.  I suppose if someone had a cat known to eat almost anything, it would be a concern.  I worry more about the cat getting caught by a rat trap.  
You can also put bait in a place where rats or mice can get at it, but not a cat.
      I occasionally see old mouse (or rat?) nests in my woodpile but have no rodent problem thence.


----------



## Girl (Jan 21, 2008)

My neighbors cat does a fine job of taking care of the mice.


----------



## jeffman3 (Jan 21, 2008)

Beanscoot said:
			
		

> I've had a couple cats over the years and occasionally put out rat poison but never thought that the cat would eat it.



I believe the problem would be the cat getting a hold of a poisoned rodent.


----------



## wulybgr (Jan 21, 2008)

My wood pile is about 15ft from my daylighted basement.  I find mouse nests from time to time when grabbing wood,but dont think much of it.  I kind of accept mice as part of living were I do.  I try not encourage them by leaving stuff that they can eat, but it seems they get around anyway.  The cats keep them out of the house for the most part, but they are pretty old and lazy and rarely spend much time outside. I don't mess with bait or even traps, seems like the best practice is to keep places that you don'twant them less attractive.  Also when I do find 1 or 2 I keep that on the down low because the wife isn't crazy about mice.

Steve


----------



## Lignums (Jan 21, 2008)

We never had too any Hoot owls in my area until I started stacking piles and piles of wood.  In my 2 cord mini Holzhausen, I found about 3 mouse nests.  On a full moon night, you can hear all kinds of owls now.  I never had any mice problems in a long time.


----------



## hounddog (Jan 21, 2008)

i hate mice with a pasion, i see one out comes the shotgun ,,,,literally blow them straight to ---- :coolsmirk:


----------



## Cearbhaill (Jan 21, 2008)

jeffman3 said:
			
		

> Beanscoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes- anytime you introduce poison into an environment you have no control over where it ends up. Cats and any other predator/scavenger species are at risk when you use a poison bait.

Traps- whether humane or the more permanent fix- are far preferable IMO. Cats or terriers work best, but traps are a close second.


----------



## babalu87 (Jan 21, 2008)

Mothballs


----------



## kalevi (Jan 21, 2008)

Just found a chipmunk cache of seeds in my woodpile. I felt bad about breaking it up.


----------



## steam man (Jan 21, 2008)

I have never seen mice in my wood pile. I figure the snakes make sure of that! LOL.


----------



## WarmGuy (Jan 21, 2008)

One thing to do is go around your home and make sure there are no entry points for mice.  Maybe this isn't relevant for a mobile home.  If you find a crack or other hole, fill it with "Great Stuff," available at hardware stores.


----------



## backpack09 (Jan 21, 2008)

Cearbhaill said:
			
		

> Cats or terriers work best



I have a beagle-rotwieller mutt that will gladly challenge any terrier at that feat...  She was hunting morning doves yesterday... at least 1 of them did not fly away...


----------



## billb3 (Jan 21, 2008)

You have mice whether you see signs of them or not.
All manner  of varmints will cache food in piles.
Mice will cache the poison and not eat it, often, too.

I'd be more concerned with bugs, but I hate bugs.


That pile also should have some value as a wind break, but I've never liked more than a week's worth of wood on, in, or near the house. I once kept a three foot pile in the garage. I kept finding nice round holes in the sheet rock at  bumper height.

Your wife does not  want to examine your attic or wall insulation.


----------



## jbrown56 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi, My woodstacks are high rise condos for mice and chipmunks. They need a place to live too. Better there than in the house.

Jim


----------



## KateC (Jan 21, 2008)

Mice hate mint----it can be pretty invasive, but you could try planting some even in pots around the woodpile---I'll dry some to scatter around the basement too.  When I worked in garden centers lots of 'snowbirds' would buy tons of it for their camps and swore it works.


----------



## ATVriderINmass (Jan 21, 2008)

im not worried about the mice living in there..its just when it gets really cold out or if they get hungry they are gonna try to come indoors...they can pretty much get in anywhere


----------



## iceman (Jan 22, 2008)

what does a mice nest look like?


----------



## begreen (Jan 22, 2008)

It looks like whatever is locally available for them to build it with. Often it is grey, soft and fuzzy.


----------



## HumaneSocietySteve (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Englander 30,

I have to agree with Toni. When you introduce Poison into the environment you have no control where it will end up. The natural predators such as owl, fox, raccoon, possum, snakes, bobcats, coyote and house cats and dogs become susceptible to to ingestion of a poisoned dead or dying mouse. Rat poison causes mass internal hemmoraging and is not a pleasant way for any creature to die. However mice infestation is definitely a safety and health risk and should be addressed responsibly. I suggest re locating your wood pile as far away from your house as possible to reduce the chance of them using your house as a heated shelter. Secondly I would make your property as attractive as possible to potential predators to keep the mice in check. In other words create a natural balance. The Owls seem to already be helping out with this solution. Nature works if we give it a chance.

Another alternative until this natural balance is achieved is the "humane or safe traps" that are on the market. These will hold several mice at a time and if you check them every morning and relocate the live mice to an area at least a 1/2 mile from your house they will set up new homes and leave yours alone. This is the solution I use for mice and rats and it has worked for me. 

Good Luck


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 22, 2008)

I would have to say definitely "DIDOO" on your comments Steve. 
 I had mice coming into my garage in the winter months. My garage is located in a wooded enviorment on the base of a mountainside so it is very rustic and full of all of natures wonderful creatures.
 I couldn't bring myself to use snap traps and would never consider poision baits. We have three cats that keep the mice out of the living quarters but where the cats couldn't have access to such as the garage, attic, walls of my house the mice would take up residence.
 Once in a great while one would sneak into the downstairs rec room where I had my wood stove and a small pile of wood on the hearth next to the wood burner so it could dry out and be conveinent to reload the woody. The mice would loose when the cats discovered them.
 I couldn't keep up with the live box trap. As soon as I would sit down in the easy chair to watch the big screen, I would hear the trap go off in the garage. I would take Mickey out in the backyard and set him free. I would sit down again after the trap was reset with peanut butter and within minutes I bag another one and repeat the process.
 I actually would sit and watch the mouse run across my rec room patio through the patio doors and shortly hear it scamper accross the suspended ceiling blocks and I would hear the trap go off.
 Next day I checked the fieldstone foundation arroung my house and found a small hole under one of the stone so i filled it with mortar and so far that has been the end of the mice.
 Bottom line; if you live in a wooded area you are invading their habitat and you will have to understand that and accept it. The same applies to snakes , owls , eagles, hawks,coyotees, deer, turkeys, etc. and even bears, one who has become our best neighbors.
 Penut butter is the most desired mouse deiquecy and they can't resist it.
 Just hope you don't have any "Ratatooees".

Good Luck,
John


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would have to say BS on the mouse relocation program.  You are just making it someone elses problem at that point.  Mice are pests to and in a home.  I too think they are cute and all but I do not want them in my house, crapping in my cookware, tunneling in my insulation and hoarding my cat's food.  

My two cats do a rather amazing job at killing mice - and a few chipmunks which i would prefer they not do as they do not come in the house.  It is just amazing how there are always more mice to take their place.  The biggest problem, as mentioned, is that in making all of these glorious piles of wood we have also constructed some beautiful homes for these mice where they can multiply very quickly.  The woodpile is quite a safe place for them as opposed to the options they have without them.


----------



## begreen (Jan 22, 2008)

How, if you are moving a batch of mice to a remote, wooded location, are you making it someone else's problem? What problem, too much food for all the denizen's of the forest that eat mice? 

I agree that you don't want them in the house, and cats are way better than poisons. But the real issue seems to be with the house that needs to be seriously and permanently mouse-proofed. Stop them from getting in the house in the first place and mice in the woodpile will be a non-issue.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 22, 2008)

I had a mouse nest underneath the hood of a car that I use regularly.
I had no damage, except for some insulation damage, but I've heard they can destroy a car's wiring which can cost thousands.


----------



## begreen (Jan 22, 2008)

True, I worry about my truck. But luckily no issues in 12 yrs..


----------



## Bill (Jan 22, 2008)

There is no way possible to eradicate mice from your property, but there are many safe ways to control them using baits and traps. There are tamper proof bait boxes which exclude other non target species. I would like to dispel the myths that there is secondary poisoning with rodenticides. So you do not have to worry about cats, eagles, owls, fox, etc. Snap traps are very effective and can be concealed in the wood pile. There are many mice per acre, the point being if they can get into your house they will. Exclusion is more important than trying to control them on the outside. Your best attempts will only harvest some and they will spread right back into your wood pile for eternity.


----------



## MacKay (Jan 22, 2008)

If you are worried about poisoning pets or other non target species. Try the following trap. This trap will reset itself and is easily made inexpensively. We set one at my buddy's camp and apon returning 2 months later found we had caught over 30 mice.

You will need:

1 - 5 gal. bucket
1 - wire coat hanger
1 - pop or beer can
1 - yard stick or other piece of wood
peanut butter


Cut a straight length from the coat hanger, 4 inches longer than the diameter of the bucket.

Drill 2 holes opposite to each other, in the bucket just below the edge so that the wire can be inserted and will be across the middle of the bucket.

Drill 2 holes in the empty can one in the top and one in the bottom.

Position the can on the wire, directly over the middle of the bucket.

You may want to put a small piece of tape on either end of the wire to keep the can from sliding on the wire, it must spin easily though.

Fill the bucket about half full of water and add if necessary some non toxic antifreeze.

Put a small strip of peanut butter around the middle of the can

Now lean the yard stick up to the rim of the bucket

The mice will walk up the yard stick jump to the can which will spin on the wire dumping them into the water and resetting itself.

Hope that helps


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 22, 2008)

CTwoodnpelletburner said:
			
		

> I would have to say BS on the mouse relocation program.  You are just making it someone elses problem at that point.  Mice are pests to and in a home.  I too think they are cute and all but I do not want them in my house, crapping in my cookware, tunneling in my insulation and hoarding my cat's food.
> 
> My two cats do a rather amazing job at killing mice - and a few chipmunks which i would prefer they not do as they do not come in the house.  It is just amazing how there are always more mice to take their place.  The biggest problem, as mentioned, is that in making all of these glorious piles of wood we have also constructed some beautiful homes for these mice where they can multiply very quickly.  The woodpile is quite a safe place for them as opposed to the options they have without them.



I agree with controling these rodents and keeping them out of your home and especially your living areas,(cats are a great help in this case), but if you think you are going to eliminated the rodent population by use of snap traps or poision, boy, are you headed down the wrong track. It will never happen!
 The most effective method is to keep them out of the houese, period.
 You must find the points of entry and block them.
John


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 22, 2008)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> I had a mouse nest underneath the hood of a car that I use regularly.
> I had no damage, except for some insulation damage, but I've heard they can destroy a car's wiring which can cost thousands.



Mothballs, fabric softner sheets, Irish Spring Soap, put in the trunk, under the dash, under the seats, foot wells in the interrior will help keep them out of autos.
John


----------



## Henz (Jan 22, 2008)

My wood is piled on my screen patio outside. Yes, there are mice in it. Doesnt really bother me though.


----------



## HumaneSocietySteve (Jan 23, 2008)

Fire Bug,

By BS I suppose you mean Best Solution. The relocation program really works. I did of course mean that you should relocate the mice to an uninhabited location so they don't become a problem for someone else after you catch them in the Safe Trap. Anytime you can solve a CRITTER problem without the taking of life is always the best solution even if it involves a little inconvenience for us humans. As a Volunteer Animal Cruelty Investigator I can tell you there is enough cruelty and neglect in the world towards animals and for that matter people. If there it is a humane solution to a problem that involves helping nature solve the problem we should take it. Remember if you use this solution to your mice problem always relocate the mice at least a 1/2 mile from your house or they may find their way home.  

I wholeheartedly agree with the approach to keeping rodents out of the house by finding the points of entry and blocking them. I have done this to my house not to mention the 24 cats that own me are always on patrol. No safe zone for mice in my house. I have also made my property attractive to Black and Corn Snakes and currently there are two 4 foot Black Snakes wintering in my well house. My well house is about 25 feet from my wood shed and my wood shed is on the far end of my property several hundred feet from my house. As I use my firewood during the winter I always find several shedded snake skins. Evidence that they are hard on the job of mice control during the summer. Natures exterminators and they didn't even send me a bill.


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Steve, 
 I would suggest you go back and check my posts to see who mentioned BS, it was a quote I used from CTwoodpeletburner. BS was not used by me but I quoted what CEwoodpeletburners response was.
 I would have to say he didn't use the BS for the phrase Best Solution but rather Bull Sh-t, at least that is how I took it, maybee I am wrong in my interpretation.
 I agree killing of mice, snakes, skunks, or any other type of wild life is truely assanine. Black Snakes are a farmers best friend.
 There is a purpose for each and eveyone of these creatures and they make the wildlife existance complete a full circle. One depends on another. Eliminate one from the circle and soon another will drop out or become extinct.
 We are the intruders in thier world and not the other way around.
 I am sure this response will raise and eyebrow or two but who gives a d-mm!
John


----------



## HumaneSocietySteve (Jan 23, 2008)

Fire Bug (John),

I stand corrected. After closer examination I see it was CTwoodnpelletburner who used the BS (Best Solution) reference. I should have know you were a fellow animal lover with your Avatar of TIGGER.


----------



## colsmith (Jan 23, 2008)

Regarding mouse poison killing birds and cats and so on, only the most minimal googling was needed to find that it is truly a problem.  The first place I looked told me this among other things:

"All rodenticides carry a risk of secondary poisoning, but those with the active ingredient brodifacoum or difethialone pose the greatest risk to raptors. Unfortunately, these ingredients are contained in some of the most popular brands [...]

The EPA recently compiled an exhaustive report titled "Potential Risks of Nine Rodenticides to Birds and Nontarget Mammals: a Comparative Approach".  The conclusions of the report are clear: the active ingredients in the most commonly used rodenticides all can and do kill non-target animals from secondary poisoning." 

I have learned that trying to poison any one thing in the environment will often wind up poisoning something else.  Why worry about mice living outside anyway?   They aren't going to eat much of your wood.  They have helped us dry our wood by eating the bark off some wood in our pile in the snowiest parts of winter.  Seal up your house and don't worry about the ones in the yard.  We have a fox in our yard sometimes, I am sure it eats up as many mice as it can find.  If you can move your woodpile further from your house that would help keep the inhabitants of the pile out of the house.  I would also worry about bugs more, you are unlikely to carry a mouse in your wood into the house accidentally.


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 23, 2008)

Steve,
 Not a problem at all
 You hit the nail on the head. My wife and myself speak up for those creatures that can't, and we always will.
 Society has placed the wrong name on these creatures as "annimals", it seems to me that is the human beings that are causing all the worlds poblems.
 All creatures have a purpose and were put here to carry that purpose out.
 Nice to talk to another creature lover.
Thanks,
John


----------



## HumaneSocietySteve (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Marcia,

Thank you for doing the research on the comment made about secondary poisoning being a myth. I had meant to do the research because I knew this information was in error. I have seen it first hand when helping at the local Emergency Vet Clinic. The cat in question died then had a necropsy and was determined to have died by ingesting a mouse that had ingested rat poison. Pretty conclusive. We learn something new every day. Rat poison is a very bad thing even when used as intended there is potential collateral damage and death.


----------



## johnsopi (Jan 23, 2008)

25 cats I bet that hard on the bird popaltion as well as mouse.


----------



## Bill (Jan 23, 2008)

First off I would like to say that I live in the country and would never do anything to harm our environment or our animals. Second I hope we can have a healthy discussion and share information with each other and learn from each other as well. 

I have been involved in Integrated Pest Management for 38 years and never came across secondary poisoning, but it can happen. So from my professional opinion I can say it’s extremely rare. Let’s analyze the statement above a cat ate one mouse that had ingested a rodenticide and died. A cat could consume three mice that had consumed and died from most commonly used second generation rodenticides and the chance of dying is almost zero. 

An understanding how the rodenticides work is in order. Using Brodifacoum as an example a mouse would eat four grams every day for several days. It can take anywhere from 3 to 14 days to die. By the time the rodent dies it may have very little rodenticide in its system, but may contain some in the liver, and possible some pellets in the mouth.  A 4.4 pound cat would need to eat 35.3 grams of the rodent bait to die. So the number of mice would be maybe 6 to 8 mice. Most rodenticides cause the animal to hem ridge and may not eat for a few days before dying. So it could take even more than 8 mice. Anticoagulants can be easily reversed by administering vitamin K1. Remember the active ingredient in some rodenticides is .005%, which is a very small amount of active ingredient. Toxicity levels are milligrams per kilograms of body weight, so an animal 300 times the weight of a mouse, would normally have to eat 300 times the lethal dose. 

Rodents cannot regurgitate so once a rodenticide is ingested it stays down. On the other hand dogs and cats can eliminate at will, so can raccoons, fox, etc. So this is another safety factor. Many rodenticides contain bitrex which is very bitter and rodents have little taste but other animals and children do not like.   Also anticoagulants are used for making blood thinners for human consumption, so there has to be safe dosages, with little to no side effects. 

Each rodenticide has different levels of safety that a professional applying them would consider. Brodifacoum in my opinion would be a poor choice on a farm. Most poisonings are non-target animals eating the bait directly. So knowing specific hazards of a rodenticide is important. Placing the baits in tamper proof bait stations excludes non target animals. Having rodents outside is not a problem in my opinion. But having them nest in your kitchen cabinets is another story. I highly recommend mouse traps then secondary poisoning isn’t an issue.


----------



## woodconvert (Jan 24, 2008)

SO, I evicted some whiskery tenants last night. They didn't put up much of a fuss. I brushed off the fuzzies of the mouse house, loaded the wood in the bag and stacked the wood on the porch.

Long story short....when you bring wood in to dry next to the stove....DO NOT include a piece of wood that was the footings for a mouse house. WOW does that stink when it gets hot.


----------



## kalevi (Jan 24, 2008)

An associate did not like killing mice so he live trapped them and let them go outside. He marked them with a little paint. He was catching the same mice. He kept letting them go farther and farther from his house. He found if he relocated them about a mile or more, they did not come back.


----------



## Vic99 (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe 1 mile is the minimum standard for trap and release if you don't want to see the same mice return.

To help with mouse proofing, check for holes around the foundation and fill them with steel wool.  Mice have a tough time digging through that.  You've got to get ALL the holes the size of your thumb nail or bigger.  You'd be suprised where they can fit.


----------



## Bill (Jan 24, 2008)

Adult mice can fit into a hole the diameter of a dime. Steel wool is good for temporary use, but it rusts, so copper wool is better.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm humane, if I catch 'em and they're still alive I kill 'em as quick as possible.........old farm boy here not interested in humane treatment of the rodent mouse.


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 24, 2008)

Old Farm Boy,
 I would say killing a couple more and you should be on your way to succefully eliminating all the rodents from your property,(excuse me FARM). rather simple thinking.  Soundsl like your not interested in controling the VARMINTS but you just like to kill things.


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 24, 2008)

Old Farm Boy,
 I would say killing a couple more and you should be on your way to succefully eliminating all the rodents from your property,(excuse me FARM). rather simple thinking.  Soundsl like your not interested in controling the VARMINTS but you just like to kill things. Does this make you feel MANLY? I am sure it does,(Lets see two ounce mouse verses 200 pound plowboy,Yep, I recond that would make you feel MANLY. Now you could go kill the barn cat that didn't kill the mouse that you had to MANLY EXTERMINATE).
 Congradulations, you can hang the mouse head on your living room wall, that unless of course your the guy that eliminates the mice with a shot gun!
 Load up the 12 gauge JED here comes another one of them their critters 
 I too own a farm, but I let the barn cats take care of the mice, and they do it so well!
 What simple logic!


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 24, 2008)

kalevi said:
			
		

> An associate did not like killing mice so he live trapped them and let them go outside. He marked them with a little paint. He was catching the same mice. He kept letting them go farther and farther from his house. He found if he relocated them about a mile or more, they did not come back.



 Once a mouse trail or path is established, the mice will continue to costantly use it to gain entry back into your house.
 That is why it is so important to find and  block all entry ways and points of access.
John


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ya, I sensed if I were to post my viewpoint here the thought police would show up......and to boot show their ignorance, hate, and disdain for those who do not fit their simplistic mold. 

Free speech for everybody as long as you think the way I do!

Great!!

Couldn't care less what you do with your mice, I kill 'em


----------



## hounddog (Jan 24, 2008)

here..here..  kill the lot of them      the bloody rodents areee good for nothing


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 24, 2008)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> Ya, I sensed if I were to post my viewpoint here the thought police would show up......and to boot show their ignorance, hate, and disdain for those who do not fit their simplistic mold.
> 
> Free speech for everybody as long as you think the way I do!
> 
> ...



 As I stated, simple thinking and logic from what appears to not an ignorant individual, but rather a very simple minded one.
 You are entitled to your opinions and I am entitled to mine. Their is no hate,ignorance, or disdain involved here, just very simple thinking on your part.
 Load up the 12 gauge MABEL, we got some mousin to do!
 Mice beware!!


----------



## hounddog (Jan 24, 2008)

i dont have any problem using the ol'shotgun for mousing control..i'd use anything i can get me hands on ,id use a rpg ..mice are rodents , not pets


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 24, 2008)

hounddog said:
			
		

> i dont have any problem using the ol'shotgun for mousing control..i'd use anything i can get me hands on ,id use a rpg ..mice are rodents , not pets



 Hound Dog,
 Next time you blow a rodent away with your "ShotGun", please forward me a photo, especially if it is done on the porch of your house.
 I think this is histhrocal!!
 Now I finaly see why people & politicians are in favor of gun control. Heck, you don't even need a hunting license, not that certain people,(I won't mention names/Vern), would have one anyway. Even if needed.
 Gotta Go, I have to take my Begle outback and blow him away with the ol 12 gauge, he just don't chase them there rabbits like he use ta!


----------



## backpack09 (Jan 24, 2008)

Fire Bug said:
			
		

> Old Farm Boy,
> Soundsl like your not interested in controling the VARMINTS but you just like to kill things....
> I too own a farm, but I let the barn cats take care of the mice, and they do it so well!
> What simple logic!



Hypocrite!... You say treat them humanly... have you seen what a cat does to a mouse?  They die much humanierly by the gun or the trap.

Unless you have special barn cats that practice catch and release... Puhleez.
Or you should be treating them cats and mices humanely and let them live in your house with plenty of food water and heat. while your at it, let the horses and cows in too, I am sure they would love to cuddle up next to the warm stove

Get off your high horse and stop this BS argument.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sheesh, all I did was say I kill mice and next thing ya know, I'm accused of loving to kill, snide comments demeaning to farm life are thrown about, derogatory remarks are made regarding things of the country, accusations of being simple minded are posted, gun control is advocated, killing dogs expounded upon, the name Mabel is made fun of, and to top it off I am to be persuaded there is no evidence of ignorance, hate, or disdain in any of these posts.......

whatever dude!

Ash Can anyone???


----------



## Henz (Jan 24, 2008)

Let me ask you something Fire bug, are you an anti-hunter? A person who supports any anti-hunting group?


----------



## billb3 (Jan 24, 2008)

Can't walk - might step on an ant.

Can't farm for vegans - might kill a worm.


It's rough being on the bottom of the food chain.

We're still dumb enough to kill each other over stupid crap, a mouse is the end of the world ?


I'm all for compassion as much as the next guy, but we're supposed to be avoiding Darwin awards and extinction.


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 24, 2008)

If the shoe fits on all counts. Anyone have a tissue or two? I didn't mean for this post to be a tear jerker!
 You voiced your opinion,(of which your entitled), and voiced mine.
 As I stated, I myself am a "FarmBoy",(Plow-Boy if you like), and my Grandmothers name is indeed Maybil.
 As far as Dog killing goes, it has been done by several so called sportsmen or hunters,(self titled), when their Beagles would not work for them,(fact not fiction).
 Once again, the next mouse you blast on your front porch in the wood pile, please forward the pictures. I could only assume that you have one drafty house from all these shotgun blasts.


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 24, 2008)

Adirondackwoodburner said:
			
		

> Let me ask you something Fire bug, are you an anti-hunter? A person who supports any anti-hunting group?



 No, as a matter of fact I am a avid hunter and have been doing it all my life, I also belong to the NRA.
 Once again, their is nothing wrong with hunting if it is done in the correct manner, but unfortunately, there are those self proclaimed sportsman/hunters that give the sport a bad reputation. There are those who are not in it for the hunt but for the sake of just killing something, that is why in that in the state of Pa. soo many venteran hunters are giving up the sport. That Pa. State Game Commisions Greed.
 By the way, short of using your shot gun, how else do you kill these rodents? Possibly by stomping on them, Ive heard and seen that done before.
 Seems like you took a great deal of pride stating that you kill them with a shot gun. Do you take pride in killing things?


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 24, 2008)

billb3 said:
			
		

> Can't walk - might step on an ant.
> 
> Can't farm for vegans - might kill a worm.
> 
> ...



 Hit it on the head exactly Bill! "We're still dumb enough to kill each other over stupid Crap." Killing a mouse is not the end of the world, but bragging about it, time to go see Mr Shrink, whats next!


----------



## johnsopi (Jan 24, 2008)

Fire Bug said:
			
		

> Society has placed the wrong name on these creatures as "annimals", it seems to me that is the human beings that are causing all the worlds poblems.


This seems to sum it up.


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 25, 2008)

John,
 Couldn't have said it better myself!!
John


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 25, 2008)

John,
 Couldn't have said it better myself but I did
Thanks,
John


----------



## HumaneSocietySteve (Jan 25, 2008)

Boy...Boy...Boy...Miss a thread for a day and you come back to check out how the discussion is going and get and ear full...or should I say eye full. Oh well. Since I started the whole be humane to mice and let nature have her balance thing I guess I should weigh in on recent thread posts.

First of all it is a proven fact that cruelty to animals often leads to cruelty to people. Usually it is the form of spousal or child abuse and in several cases the correlation has been made to murders and serial killers. In my experience people that are cruel to animals are cowards. When confronted about their abuse they are not belligerent they try to weasel their way out of what they have done. 

Today I investigated a cruelty case where someone had let a horse starve to death in a 80 x 80 lot with no grass, hay and the water was frozen. His negligence was obvious to any sane person but he could not see that the horse was dead due to his neglect..."It died of natural causes" according to him. I guess his ribs showing and his hip points sticking up were natural for a healthy horse. To him the horse was of no consequence. No tears were shed, he had no remorse, after all as he said..."It's only an animal". The other horse in the same paddock is now my main concern so I asked him what he would take for it? His response....Ill take $200 for him as long as he goes to a good home. I know what the definition of a "good home" is to him so I will make sure he goes to a great home. (Don't worry the Humane Society is putting up the money for his purchase and he is going to a foster home Saturday where he will receive the best care then we can prosecute for animal cruelty)  

But you might ask, does cruelty to animals extend to mice. After all it's just a rodent why should we care? In my opinion cruelty to animals extends to All animals big or small. I am not against responsible hunting. It is the natural way of things. Predator...Prey. Since we humans have killed off all the pinnacle predators in most of the country, due to habitat loss and irresponsible hunting practices of the past, man has to fill that role. Responsible hunting is the reason we still have many species due to the conservation and management paid for by law abiding hunters when they buy hunting and fishing licenses.  

I try to live my life by not negatively impacting life or the environment as much as I can. ALL life is precious and to be respected. As a Christian I believe we are stewards of the earth God gave us. To be a good steward we should do all we can to leave things better than we found them. When I find a spider in the house I catch it and take it outdoors. Why kill it when with a little effort it can live and fulfill it's purpose. This philosophy should be a part of everyone's life. It has nothing to do with religion, politics or whether you were raised on a farm or in a city. It's just the right way to do things. 

Stomping mice is no different than swerving to the other side of the road to hit a Possum or Raccoon. Yes people do this. I would argue that stomping mice is doing more harm to the person doing the stomping than the mice. For a person to do this without conscience is truly sad.

Animals sometimes become a nuisance and need to be controlled in some way. That WAY should be humane and as kind as possible. Whether you believe in karma or that you reap what you sow the principal is the same. Live this life responsibly, treat people with kindness, treat the earth with respect and see all living things as precious. If we would all follow this simple way of living we could achieve a great world to leave to the next generation.


----------



## begreen (Jan 25, 2008)

Seems all that needs to be said has been said in this thread. Good night Gracie.


----------

